# Toronto Rock throwing package thief



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Disturbing video footage is circulating today in Toronto of an alleged porch pirate getting violent with a police officer and causing damage to their cruiser.

The suspect's weapon: A rock - one small enough to hurl repeatedly at a cop, but large enough to smash through the rear windshield of a vehicle.

Erin Leslie captured the video in a residential neighbourhood near Dundas and Sherbourne around 2 p.m. on Monday.

"I was making lunch when I heard a guy shout that someone was stealing packages from doorsteps and throwing rocks," wrote Leslie in the caption of a just over three-minute-long video uploaded to YouTube this afternoon.

"The neighbourhood was quick to respond and call 911, but the first officer on the scene was alone and struggled to apprehend the guy as he smashed her car with rocks," the caption continues. "She tased him unsuccessfully twice and he was then taken down by backup police."





Liveleak.com - Rock throwing package thief


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Sadly as we have seen in Mass - a rock can certainly be a deadly weapon. Using a taser while alone wasn’t a good idea.


----------

